# VAPE TAX!!! OH NO!!!



## Mr. B (20/2/19)

I was reading the highlights from today's budget speech I got from a tax attorney and found the following:

_"Taxation of e-tobacco products to be introduced in consultation with the Department of Health"_

Looks like we're in for some price increases.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/2/19)

The only thing I can see them taxing is nicotine. Surely pg vg is used for other stuff non tobacco related? And flavours could probably be sold as flavours for baking or fishing dips etc?
Also not sure how a divice can be taxed, is there tax on Rizla papers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/19)

Government has to make up for the tax money they were making on cigarettes sales

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/2/19)

Mr. B said:


> I was reading the highlights from today's budget speech I got from a tax attorney and found the following:
> 
> _"Taxation of e-tobacco products to be introduced in consultation with the Department of Health"_
> 
> Looks like we're in for some price increases.....


Its not in the actual speech though (i read the prepared pdf version, as well as the "budget highlights" pdf - both downloaded from the treasury site itself).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mr. B (20/2/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Its not in the actual speech though (i read the prepared pdf version, as well as the "budget highlights" pdf - both downloaded from the treasury site itself).


I never listen to or read the actual speech (too boring for me). 

I got the following summary




Like the sugar tax we'll have to wait a while to see how this plays out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (20/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Also not sure how a divice can be taxed, is there tax on Rizla papers?



I think it would be logical to tax finished juices, as well as either an import tax or retail-level tax on devices and accessories. Taxes on DIY components are too finicky and the DIY sector (coils and juice) is deemed too small to be worth taxing in most countries overseas.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (20/2/19)

It was always on the cards since the new proposed bill was announced. 

But we are still waiting for something about that bill to happen. And if they decide to implement that bill this year then vape-tax will only come into effect with next year's budget. Or at least so I hope.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (20/2/19)

Mr. B said:


> I never listen to or read the actual speech (too boring for me).
> 
> I got the following summary
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info .
Yeah- lets see how it pans out i guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mr. B (20/2/19)

Adephi said:


> It was always on the cards since the new proposed bill was announced.
> 
> But we are still waiting for something about that bill to happen. And if they decide to implement that bill this year then vape-tax will only come into effect with next year's budget. Or at least so I hope.


I don't keep an eye out on bills other than tax bills; but from what I understand after a draft bill has been released and public comment has been taken into account; the bill eventually gets passed into law by the President. 

For tax bills the drafts come out around June/July and then final bills promulgated around December/January every year so I have no idea what's happening with the "vape bill" from May last year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (20/2/19)

Mr. B said:


> I don't keep an eye out on bills other than tax bills; but from what I understand after a draft bill has been released and public comment has been taken into account; the bill eventually gets passed into law by the President.
> 
> For tax bills the drafts come out around June/July and then final bills promulgated around December/January every year so I have no idea what's happening with the "vape bill" from May last year



There won't be be time to vote on a vape/tobacco bill in parliament untill end of May at least. Too many other things to discuss before the elections.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (20/2/19)

Time to stock up on all your favorite hardware, learn how to DIY, stock up on all those ingredients and then take vaping underground because I for one refuse point blank to pay tax of any kind for vaping. Kiss my ass ANC and which ever government comes after!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (20/2/19)

Mr. B said:


> I don't keep an eye out on bills other than tax bills; but from what I understand after a draft bill has been released and public comment has been taken into account; the bill eventually gets passed into law by the President.
> 
> For tax bills the drafts come out around June/July and then final bills promulgated around December/January every year so I have no idea what's happening with the "vape bill" from May last year



I hear you. Let's see what they have to say, when they say it. I'm all for regulation- imo there are too many things going on in this 'industry' that make the case for regulation pretty clear. 

I'm not so much for the tax on the assumption that stores will just mark the tax up onto their existing prices, but hey, who knows.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (20/2/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I hear you. Let's see what they have to say, when they say it. I'm all for regulation- imo there are too many things going on in this 'industry' that make the case for regulation pretty clear.
> 
> I'm not so much for the tax on the assumption that stores will just mark the tax up onto their existing prices, but hey, who knows.


That's the problem with a tax increase or implementation: the retailers just push the increase onto consumers - just look at the 1% VAT increase from April last year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/19)

It's better to have taxed vape than banned vape!

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Adephi (20/2/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I hear you. Let's see what they have to say, when they say it. I'm all for regulation- imo there are too many things going on in this 'industry' that make the case for regulation pretty clear.
> 
> I'm not so much for the tax on the assumption that stores will just mark the tax up onto their existing prices, but hey, who knows.



Unfortunately as with every regulation that comes in some sort of tax does get added. Those 2 go hand in hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/2/19)

When does this kick in???

F$#% you ANC yo p*ss.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy (20/2/19)

Like I said I’m totally against it whether it is due or common practice in other countries for the simple reason that it is more money going towards the captured state for the ANC cronies to corrupt into their pockets.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

